# stupid conversations



## MrMojoRising

Hi everyone.

This is my second day learning Polish.

I would like to say that I have only learnt "stupid conversations" so far.

Like for example:
A- Cześć. Jak ci leci?
B- Wszystko, a Tobie?
A- Nieżle.

Well, then I looked up the word "stupid" and I found "głupi", But I think it is a noun. Then I found "głupie" That's the adjective.
Then I found "konwersacja" that means "conversation".

But Google better prefers "głupie konwersacje".

What do you say?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## .Jordi.

Yes, _głupi _may be used as a noun, but I dare to say that normally we would use _głupek_ or _głupiec, _and treat the word _głupi _as an adjective.
And stupid conversations I would translate as _głupie rozmowy_ (this one sounds more natural) or, as you say, _głupie konwersacje_.

By the way, good luck with the Polish language . And feel free to ask about everything. Of course you may use Spanish, since everyone here speaks or understand Spanish.


----------



## MrMojoRising

Hey Jordi! Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Maks

"stupid conversations" in this context I would translate as _głupie dialogi (or głupie konwersacje). _I think that we can't say in Polish _nauczyć się rozmów (to learn talks). _The whole sentence would be: _Do tej pory nauczyłem/am się tylko głupich dialogów._


----------



## .Jordi.

Maks said:


> "stupid conversations" in this context I would translate as _głupie dialogi (or głupie konwersacje). _I think that we can't say in Polish _nauczyć się rozmów (to learn talks). _The whole sentence would be: _Do tej pory nauczyłem/am się tylko głupich dialogów._



Hi Maks and welcome to the forums.

I didn't read carefully enough the first part of MrRojoRising's post, and thought that the question was about only those two words without any context (also the title misled me a little bit) . I'm sorry for confusion...

Of course you're right, the frase: I have only learnt stupid conversations so far is _Do tej pory nauczyłem _(_nauczyłam _if the speaker is female) _się tylko głupich dialogów_ .


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi MrMojoRising!


> Well, then I looked up the word "stupid" and I found "głupi", But I think it is a noun. Then I found "głupie" That's the adjective.


 
In case you wondered where the difference between those two forms (głupi/głupie) comes from, it's the result of using masculine singular form in the first case and non-masculine personal plural form in the other one.

Polish adjectives take different forms depending on the gender and number and also decline along with nouns.


----------



## robin74

BezierCurve said:


> the difference between those two forms (głupi/głupie) comes from, it's the result of using masculine singular form in the first case and non-masculine personal plural form in the other one.
> 
> Polish adjectives take different forms depending on the gender and number and also decline along with nouns.


Just like in Spanish.
głupi = estúpido
głupie = estúpidas


----------



## majlo

BezierCurve said:


> non-masculine


Feminine -- just to be more specific as "non-masculine" might be ambiguous.


----------



## NotNow

robin74 said:


> Just like in Spanish.
> głupi = estúpido
> głupie = estúpidas


 
Unlike Spanish, Polish has a third gender, the neuter.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Feminine -- just to be more specific as "non-masculine" might be ambiguous


In fact there's no feminine gender in plural in Polish. There are only two: masculine personal and non-masculine personal form (męskoosobowy i niemęskoosobowy).


----------



## NotNow

BezierCurve said:


> In fact there's no feminine gender in plural in Polish. There are only two: masculine personal and non-masculine personal form (męskoosobowy i niemęskoosobowy).


 
BezierCurve, don't you mean there's no feminine *personal *gender or am I missing something?


----------



## majlo

BezierCurve said:


> In fact there's no feminine gender in plural in Polish. There are only two: masculine personal and non-masculine personal form (męskoosobowy i niemęskoosobowy).


Of course you're right.  It's my bad as I didn't take it into account that you were talking about plural, and I meant singular which comprises three genders.


----------



## Iwonags

And what do you think about _glupawe dialogi_ ? (lo siento, sólo tengo el teclado español).


----------



## BezierCurve

> BezierCurve, don't you mean there's no feminine *personal *gender or am I missing something?


That's what I mean, as far as _plural_ number is concerned. Compare with this, for example: 
http://www.unilang.org/wiki/index.php/Polish_genders


----------



## Christoforo

MrMojoRising said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> This is my second day learning Polish.
> 
> I would like to say that I have only learnt "stupid conversations" so far.
> 
> Like for example:
> A- Cześć. Jak ci leci?
> B- Wszystko, a Tobie?
> A- Nieżle.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


 Answer B; Wszystko is not correct. It means "everything" and has no meaning here. It should be "dobrze"= well.


----------

